#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Ανελκυστήρες και κλιμακοστάσια

## giapanotis

Καλησπέρα,

Σε μία μελέτη συναδέλφου είδα το εξής:
Κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο για κτίριο 7 ορόφων με ανελκυστήρα μέχρι τον έκτο.Ο έκτος με τον έβδομο αποτελούν ενιαία ιδιοκτησία και το κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο του εβδόμου *δεν έχει* ανελκυστήρα.

Σύμφωνα με το έγγραφο 48490/9242/10.8.1987 ισχύει τος εξής:
<<1. Σε περίπτωση που οι τελευταίοι δύο όροφοι αποτελούν ενιαία κατοικία (οι όροφοι της οποίας εξυπηρετούνται με εσωτερική κλίμακα) είναι δυνατόν η κύρια κλίμακα, και ο ανελκυστήρας να φτάνουν μόνο μέχρι την χαμηλότερη στάθμη της ενιαίας κατοικίας όπου και η είσοδός της. 'Ομως, εφ' όσον πρόκειται για κτίριο κατοικίας με περισσότερους από τρεις ορόφους, η κατασκευή ανελκυστήρα, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ.5α του αρθ-29 του Ν-1577/85 είναι υποχρεωτική.

Εδώ έχουμε ένα κτίριο 7 ορόφων με ανελκυστήρα μέχρι τον έκτο.Ο έκτος με τον έβδομο αποτελούν ενιάια ιδιοκτησία.

Οπότε να φανταστώ δε γίνεται αποδεκτό από πολεοδομία?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς η §5 του άρθρο 29 καταργήθηκε με τον Ν.2831/00.
Άρα δεν ισχύει σήμερα.
Αλλά και να ίσχυε, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην έχει εφαρμογή το έγγραφο 48490/87.

Αυτό που έλεγε είναι το εξής:
_ Αν έχεις κτήριο με περισσότερους από 3 ορόφους, η κατασκευή ανελκυστήρα είναι υποχρεωτική σε κάθε περίπτωση.
_ Αν όμως οι τελευταίοι 2 όροφοι είναι μία ενιαία ιδιοκτησία με εσωτερικό κλιμακοστάσιο, τότε ο ανελκυστήρας μπορεί να φτάνει μέχρι τον προτελευταίο όροφο.

Άρα, στην περίπτωση σου, δύναται ο ανελκυστήρας να φτάνει μέχρι και τον 6ο όροφο.

----------

